# Replacing screens on Anderson windows



## sherwood (Jan 24, 2009)

How do I replace the screen on a Anderson double hung window. It appears there is a strip of metal where the spline should be.

Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

that is the spline


----------

